# Even the strong will break eventually.



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm often told, "You are such a strong person" "You are so positive for having been through so much"! Well, tonight I don't feel strong. I have had a lot happen in the past couple months, and well, to be honest, I'm exhausted, and teary. At the end of May I went to a dermatologist, after not being able to for three years. (That is another story) I had four moles removed, and found out a week later that two of them were cancerous. I remember the phone call..how I sat there stunned, trying to breathe. I called my husband at work, then got in my car and drove to a friend's house. My friend is wonderful, and was saying all the "right" things..but, I wasn't ready to hear them yet, so I hugged her and left. I got back in my car, and on the way home passed by a tattoo parlor. Okay, I know this sounds crazy, but all of a sudden it was all I could think about..getting a new tattoo. Most women when they hear the word cancer, and NEED to do something for themselves get their hair done, or their nails done, or shop. NOT ME! No, I went back to the parlor, knowing already that I wanted to have one of those Chinese symbols put on me...something about hope. I sat on the floor of the parlor with my $50 knowing it would just barely cover a small tattoo. A young man who was working there came and sat beside me, and says, "What's wrong"? I guess I must have looked as lost as I felt, I told him quickly, "I just found out I have cancer". He spent a long time helping me pick out not one but FOUR Chinese symbols, they mean, Trust, Faith, Confidence, Reliance, it's called Shin Rai. He did the whole thing IN PURPLE for the $50. Anyway, I had the surgery to remove the two cancerous areas on June 14th. I finally got the call on June 26th that all the cancer had been removed. So, I'm just finally healing. Then two weeks ago my husband got laid off from work. I managed to keep my peace about me, not panic, trust God. We have worked together to find him work, and also spent the past three days delivering phone books just to bring in a bit of money. We were blessed that his unemployment came in so quickly, though most of his income was subcontracted, so we lost about 2/3 of our total income. Hubby had two interviews today, and I am positive he will have something very soon. In the meantime, one of my family members, for reasons I can't figure out, has betrayed me in the most horrible way possible, and turned one of my own children against me. My oldest daughter and I have always had a rough relationship, she never forgave me for divorcing her dad I guess, and I've spent years feeling guilty and trying to make up for it. Really, it's too long of a story I've written already. Let's just say I've always been "the bad mother". Well, she and I were finally really talking, and sharing before this "family" member decided to tell her a pack of lies about me, and now my daughter won't even speak to me. SIGH...between the cancer, the job loss, the "loss" of my daughter, I can honestly say, I don't feel strong right now. I've been tearing up on and off all evening. I'm just so tired. I'm so hurt. I just want a chance to breathe, to relax, to finish healing my body, and my heart, and just get on with my life. A happy life. A healthy life. I am truly blessed to have a wonderful, kind and caring husband. I love our home, our dogs, and our fish...we have what we need for today. I guess like the title says though, even the strong can break.

Kim


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

But what does break gets fixed to be stronger. Hang in there something good will happen, you've had your set of 3 bad things, now time for the three good (well two, the tattoo guy was pretty awesome). I'll send ya some good karma I have saved up.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Saying a prayer for you, Kim.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> But what does break gets fixed to be stronger. Hang in there something good will happen, you've had your set of 3 bad things, now time for the three good (well two, the tattoo guy was pretty awesome). I'll send ya some good karma I have saved up.


thank you Ivandert..I really KNOW that it's all gonna be good...I guess I just needed to get it out somewhere, and needed to finally let myself just cry over all of it. It's funny cause I'm not really depressed...but tired. "It's all good"...again, thanks.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> Saying a prayer for you, Kim.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sparkyjoe...your prayers are much appreciated. I know God has a plan in all of this, and I've already seen a lot of the positive come out of these obstacles. I need to spend some more time in the Word and prayer, build up my strength. Thanks and hugs, Kim


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I musta sent it all. Our bedroom window apparently decided not to seal properly when a storm came through. The streets are flooded almost above the curb and all the water that was over flowing the gutter went right in our bedroom. There isn't a single dry towel in the house and a very wet floor. lol fudge...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This made me cry.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sending good wishes and a hug your way Kim ()


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> lol I musta sent it all. Our bedroom window apparently decided not to seal properly when a storm came through. The streets are flooded almost above the curb and all the water that was over flowing the gutter went right in our bedroom. There isn't a single dry towel in the house and a very wet floor. lol fudge...


Oh my...that is awful..so sorry hon! At least it is fixable! I got my positive side back as you can see. I hope you get it all dried out! hugs


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Romad said:


> Sending good wishes and a hug your way Kim ()


thanks Romad...much better today. Sometimes just writing things down helps a lot!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

xShainax said:


> This made me cry.


(((Shainax))) It's okay... I'm feeling better today, and I know hubby will have work soon. I guess a good cry was needed...thanks hon


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol yeah its all good now. I'm happy to hear your getting better, now go brighten your day and "let the sun shine!!!"


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> lol yeah its all good now. I'm happy to hear your getting better, now go brighten your day and "let the sun shine!!!"


Glad everything is good there...and yes, I am going to enjoy every second of this beautiful, sunny day...maybe head to the beach to take some photos..I don't know yet..still sitting enjoying a cup of tea and some relaxing music.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kim, I'm so sorry about all your troubles. I'll be praying for you. We're here for you if you need us.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Kim, I'm so sorry about all your troubles. I'll be praying for you. We're here for you if you need us.


Thanks so much DQ...Hubby is still looking for work, so am I. The thing with my daughter is the hardest to deal with, but I must give it to God. I can't do anything about other people's actions, only my own..sigh. I miss her. I do my best to stay positive every day. I am blessed in so many ways, I need to focus on those things. Thanks again...hugs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

*hugs back* I don't understand people who try to cause problems for other people. We're dealing with a cousin who says rude, hateful stuff to other people rlthen denies saying those things.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You've been through a lot in such a short amount of time. I can't wait for you to tell us that your husband got the job! Keepin you in my prayers.

I hope that somehow, someway. Your daughter reads this and realizes that she needs you, and you need her.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> *hugs back* I don't understand people who try to cause problems for other people. We're dealing with a cousin who says rude, hateful stuff to other people rlthen denies saying those things.


I know...it's so unreal to me. I just don't understand why anyone would want behave that way. I just have to keep asking myself "Why" someone who supposedly loves me would want to separate me from my own daughter...only God knows.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I'm so sorry. You've been through a lot in such a short amount of time. I can't wait for you to tell us that your husband got the job! Keepin you in my prayers.
> 
> I hope that somehow, someway. Your daughter reads this and realizes that she needs you, and you need her.


Thank you so much teeney...I need the prayers so much now. I know that hubby will have a job any day. I know that there is a reason for all of this. I know that in time, my girl will realize how much I love her. I guess after so many years, I'm tired of trying to "prove" my love for her...ugh, not in my hands. I just wish my heart didn't hurt so much.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

It's getting tougher by the day to deal with the heartache of missing my daughter...I keep wanting to send her messages on FB, call her phone etc., but I've already done all that, and no response. It's like she wants to torture me. I still don't even know what I did! I can forgive my sister for doing this to me, though that doesn't mean I have to let her back into my life. I feel like both she and my daughter are being so cruel...one day my daughter and I were fine..the next day she hates me? What the heck could happen in just a few hours...I know my sister said something to her...I just don't know what, because my daughter never told me, she just posted some nasty stuff on facebook about family "mocking her, and talking behind her back"..sigh, then she removed me from her family list, and quit talking to me. God please...I need your help with this. I don't know what to do anymore..it hurts so much.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My half-brother did the same thing to my mom. He moved in with his dad who lives 20 hours away. They talked for about 2 years and then all of a sudden he never answered calls/Facebook messages. 
She thinks his dad put something in his head about her.


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> It's getting tougher by the day to deal with the heartache of missing my daughter...I keep wanting to send her messages on FB, call her phone etc., but I've already done all that, and no response. It's like she wants to torture me. I still don't even know what I did! I can forgive my sister for doing this to me, though that doesn't mean I have to let her back into my life. I feel like both she and my daughter are being so cruel...one day my daughter and I were fine..the next day she hates me? What the heck could happen in just a few hours...I know my sister said something to her...I just don't know what, because my daughter never told me, she just posted some nasty stuff on facebook about family "mocking her, and talking behind her back"..sigh, then she removed me from her family list, and quit talking to me. God please...I need your help with this. I don't know what to do anymore..it hurts so much.


I am so sorry that you are having to go through all of this. I also come from a family of divorce (and I have 3 siblings), so I experience those things as well (i.e., people suddenly not talking to people; relationships suddenly changing without notice or explanation, etc.). Please let us know what we can do for you during this extremely difficult time.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Wow, you are such a strong woman. I can't comprehend how difficult this must be for you, and I'm not going to try to understand the pain, but I send my best wishes to you. Anyone who goes through cancer is a battler, and has been through double the amount of anyone else. Just look to your husband, fish and dogs, and sometimes the smallest thing will brighten our day, even if it's just your dog greeting you at the door, or your fish wiggling around when you enter the room. Think positive, never negative, because you are so much better than being put down by things you can always overcome. Hope this helps, and I wish you the best of luck with everything in life, and may everyone realise that it takes one thought of positivity to brighten your day.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

My grandma died from cancer they should find a cure for it


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> My half-brother did the same thing to my mom. He moved in with his dad who lives 20 hours away. They talked for about 2 years and then all of a sudden he never answered calls/Facebook messages.
> She thinks his dad put something in his head about her.


Yeah, my daughter went to live with her father after the divorce, of her own choice, and he filled her mind with all kind of lies...it took years for me to tear down the walls she had put up...then my sister did whatever it is she did and destroyed it all again. I don't know anymore...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

TigerRegalia said:


> I am so sorry that you are having to go through all of this. I also come from a family of divorce (and I have 3 siblings), so I experience those things as well (i.e., people suddenly not talking to people; relationships suddenly changing without notice or explanation, etc.). Please let us know what we can do for you during this extremely difficult time.


Thanks Tiger...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

magnum said:


> Wow, you are such a strong woman. I can't comprehend how difficult this must be for you, and I'm not going to try to understand the pain, but I send my best wishes to you. Anyone who goes through cancer is a battler, and has been through double the amount of anyone else. Just look to your husband, fish and dogs, and sometimes the smallest thing will brighten our day, even if it's just your dog greeting you at the door, or your fish wiggling around when you enter the room. Think positive, never negative, because you are so much better than being put down by things you can always overcome. Hope this helps, and I wish you the best of luck with everything in life, and may everyone realise that it takes one thought of positivity to brighten your day.


I'm trying to stay positive...I have my ups and downs in all of this. Sometimes we are only strong because we are forced to be...


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> I'm trying to stay positive...I have my ups and downs in all of this. Sometimes we are only strong because we are forced to be...


Sometimes things do get hard, but nothing lasts forever. If you need to talk, just PM me, and I'll see what I can do to help. Everyone is here for you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here. I'm here if you need someone to just listen to you or if you just need a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Same here. I'm here if you need someone to just listen to you or if you just need a shoulder to cry on.


Thanks DQ...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're very welcome. *hugs*


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Big Hugs from me too!! (((~))) 

I have a 26 year old daughter so I understand the dynamics too. Hoping to see a posting on new jobs!! Thinking of you!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bacon Is Good said:


> My grandma died from cancer they should find a cure for it


I'm sorry you lost your grandma like that...my mom died of cancer too.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> Big Hugs from me too!! (((~)))
> 
> I have a 26 year old daughter so I understand the dynamics too. Hoping to see a posting on new jobs!! Thinking of you!


Ty so much Jakiebabie...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm doing a little better this evening...You know, forgiveness is not about freeing the other person, it's about freeing yourself...easier said than done sometimes, but so necessary. Rob is still applying for everything he can find...I know good news is coming! Thanks so much to ya'll for support...it means a lot to me. HUGS!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sure it'll all be okay. <3 Fate is testing your strength, yes. But you can't let it win.
I feel so bad about your daughter... After seeing how horrible this makes you feel I hope I never end up like that with my mom when I grow up.. Don't give up on her.. Send her birthday cards and Christmas cards and stuff like that whenever you can, let her know that you can't forget her..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I'm sure it'll all be okay. <3 Fate is testing your strength, yes. But you can't let it win.
> I feel so bad about your daughter... After seeing how horrible this makes you feel I hope I never end up like that with my mom when I grow up.. Don't give up on her.. Send her birthday cards and Christmas cards and stuff like that whenever you can, let her know that you can't forget her..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you Olympia...I will always keep letting her know how much I love her. I hope you never have problems with your mom like this too. If you remember that she is human too, and makes mistakes, and that she loves you, even when she may not do everything "right", then you will always have a great relationship with her...hugs hon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't felt like I've had the best relationship in the world with my mom but we've gotten closer since she had back surgery 2 years ago. 11 years ago we weren't getting along at all because she decided to get involved with a married man whose wife had Alzheimer's and was in the nursing home. I let her know how I felt about that and she was angry with me for a long time. He ended up dumping her after a few months, thank goodness but she blamed me. The guy was 10 years older than her and a jerk.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I haven't felt like I've had the best relationship in the world with my mom but we've gotten closer since she had back surgery 2 years ago. 11 years ago we weren't getting along at all because she decided to get involved with a married man whose wife had Alzheimer's and was in the nursing home. I let her know how I felt about that and she was angry with me for a long time. He ended up dumping her after a few months, thank goodness but she blamed me. The guy was 10 years older than her and a jerk.


You know DQ, I'm realizing that mother/child relationships can be the most difficult...Even with my own mom I was angry with her often, wanting her to be different than she was, treat me different than she did. Now that she is gone, and I'm going through the same kind of treatment from my own kids, I see how wrong we all can be when we start judging our parents by their mistakes. We somehow expect more of our parents, to set the example for us, but we forget that they are just human too. All of us screw up, and all of us deserve to make our mistakes, and be forgiven. I am just going to forgive, be kind, and love...no matter how I'm treated. (Not saying it's going to be easy lol). Hugs my new friend!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Things are going okay. I'm praying and trusting, one day at a time. Situation is the same with my sis and my daughter, but I know it will be resolved in time. On a good note...Rob is going back to driving cab for while! I asked him yesterday if his cab license was still good, and today he called his old employer and asked if they had any openings...his old boss said, "For you? Of course, I'll have "L" put you on the schedule. Come in on Monday"! It's not going to be permanent, but it will be cash daily while Rob is waiting for another job. We are both greatly relieved. I am still waiting to hear on the ones I've applied for already. I need to call the manager in charge of animal care at Petsmart on Monday...not sure I should take that job lol. I'm also going to Harvey's on Monday to introduce myself to the manager. I've already applied online to work there, but I like face to face intros when looking for work. I can't believe I got another betta today lol. We barely had the money for the 2.5 tank I went to get for my Bella, but of course, I couldn't resist. Hubby just sighed when I called and asked if I could bring home another fish..."No" he said...the after my silence he said, "Have I ever told you "no"?? LOL...It's been a good day. Thanks Lord.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad Rob got a job even if it's temporary. Hopefully, something will come up soon. Yeah, mothers and daughters have their moments. My mom drives me nuts sometimes but I'll miss her when she's gone. lol She's in so much pain from her back and tonight she showed me this little bruise like spot on her lower back/er, butt cheek and she says how much it hurts. I try not to nag but I told her she needs to have it looked at. 
Forgiving can be hard for me depending on what the person has done. lol It takes me awhile sometimes but I'm usually pretty forgiving.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad Rob got a job even if it's temporary. Hopefully, something will come up soon. Yeah, mothers and daughters have their moments. My mom drives me nuts sometimes but I'll miss her when she's gone. lol She's in so much pain from her back and tonight she showed me this little bruise like spot on her lower back/er, butt cheek and she says how much it hurts. I try not to nag but I told her she needs to have it looked at.
> Forgiving can be hard for me depending on what the person has done. lol It takes me awhile sometimes but I'm usually pretty forgiving.


Gosh, I hope your mom is okay. I miss my mom so much...especially lately. I've learned that forgiveness is something I have to do with my mind first, my heart will follow when it's ready. I'm more hurt than angry anymore...actually just had a tear fest a few minutes ago. I had commented on a pic of my girl and my granddaughter on FB...and she ignored me. Sigh..I just have to keep praying. God will fix this. The cab driving thing is a good fill in. They are long shifts, but cash every night. Hubby and I are both breathing a little easier. We were blessed enough to have put up the rent money from his last paycheck 3 weeks ago, so rent, electric, water, car insurance have all been paid. Don't need to worry about rent until Aug. 25, and I just set up a budget plan for the Electric, so we can know what it will be every time, that helps. Food stamps approved us, of course it's not much, but every bit will help while we need it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We're on an average thing with our gas and electric bill. I don't know exactly how it works but at least we know what we're paying every month.I'm hoping things will be less expensive when we move to Texas.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> We're on an average thing with our gas and electric bill. I don't know exactly how it works but at least we know what we're paying every month.I'm hoping things will be less expensive when we move to Texas.


Yeah, we set up our electric so it will be 123 every month, which during the summer down here can be a lot cheaper lol. Our house we rent doesn't have central heat or air, so we use a lot of fans. At least I won't have to worry about a $200 electric bill showing up!
When are ya'll moving to Texas? I love it there. One of my best friends is from there too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We won't be moving until next March or April. We're going to need my brother's help and he has to go to Greenland on his job. He won't be home until December, then we'll go down there for Christmas. There is so much to do to before putting our house on the market. We'll probably list it in March.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Things are looking up. My sister contacted me on FB today, and we ended up chatting on the phone. Everything is cool. Thank you Lord. I am feeling so blessed right now...I know the part with my daughter will be better at some point too, I hope soon. It's a good day.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay! I hope even better things happen!  It will be all good and awesome eventually.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yay! I hope even better things happen!  It will be all good and awesome eventually.


Thank You Lebron...It does seem that all is on the upswing! Today is a good day.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm glad to hear the news! How exciting!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I'm glad to hear the news! How exciting!!


TY Teeney...I'm so happy. Again, sorry to hear about your loss of Tiny..hugs


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!! I'm so happy for you! Thank God!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Yay!! I'm so happy for you! Thank God!


(((DQ))) Ty...I am so grateful!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, hubby starts driving cab at 4pm today...these are 12 hour shifts, so working until 4am. He's done it before when we needed a "fill in" job, so I know he's good to go. He ALSO has an interview with Harris Teeter at 2pm! I'm so excited. I can feel the breakthrough coming in! I added another betta to my family two days ago. He is yet to be named. I am going to make an update post on all of them later today, I need to take pics first lol. I'm still so blessed and happy about my sister and I patching things up. Sigh..yeah, things are looking up, and so am I! Thank you Lord!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad your hubby got an interview. I hope everything goes well for him. I can't wait to see your new fish! Things are looking up for you. I'm glad.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad your hubby got an interview. I hope everything goes well for him. I can't wait to see your new fish! Things are looking up for you. I'm glad.


Thanks DQ..I've tried getting pics of all my new guy and updated ones on the other three, none of them are cooperating lol! The new one was listed as a Dragon but he is so fast and small I can't even tell...if he isn't they owe me some of my money back lol. I'm really praying the interview with Harris Teeter goes well, then hubby can work there during the day, and drive some shifts with the cab company too. We'd be back on our feet in no time! Yeah...God willing! Hugs my dear friend...Kim


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm hoping my wrist and thumb will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm hoping my wrist and thumb will feel better tomorrow.


I hope so too..let me know how it went today!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, I auditioned for our local theater group back in June when I found out I had cancer. I figured what the heck ya know? (I also got a tattoo the day I found out, but that's another story). Anyway, I heard from the director finally, and got the part I wanted!! I'm so excited! I've never really been "involved" in community, and when I got sick I just knew it was time. I'm so glad I had the courage to try out. I have never done a play before, and I was really scared! This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes we have to remember to "Exercise our Courage muscle". Sounds like yours is getting quite the workout! Good for you! What is the character you will be playing?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> Yes we have to remember to "Exercise our Courage muscle". Sounds like yours is getting quite the workout! Good for you! What is the character you will be playing?


I will be playing the part of "Mrs. Webb" in Thornton Wilder's "Our Town"! This is so cool...Even with all the tough things going on in my life lately, I feel so upbeat, so hopeful...I'm truly happy and content.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG I was in Our Town in college!! I was Mrs Soames the town gossip. Lol. I love performing and I'm on the drama team at my church. I also sing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh and by the way I got a shot of cortisone in my wrist. The doctor said if it was still bothering me after 3 months then I might have to have surgery but I think it will be ok in a few days.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> OMG I was in Our Town in college!! I was Mrs Soames the town gossip. Lol. I love performing and I'm on the drama team at my church. I also sing.


That is so cool DQ! This is my first time acting, though I've been a performer in a band several times, and a model waaaaay back in the day. The stage has always been comfortable for me...memorizing lines is a whole other story lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have too much trouble memorizing lines. When we do skits for our dinner theaters I'm usually having to memorize 2 different ones. I have all my songs memorized, too. People at my church always have their words in front of them.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL yeah, I have a LOT of songs I know by heart...I still do karaoke when I can. Is your wrist feeling any better tonight? I'll be praying you don't need surgery. I've had 10 surgeries and it's no fun. Hugs hon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to sleep with my brace on. lol It helps to keep me from turning it wrong during the night. It's feeling about the same right now. I'll see how it feels in the morning. Thank you for the concern and prayers.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great news all around the Hood household today! One it is Rob's birthday!! He had a second interview with a good company a few days back, and then the other night while driving cab, a man who works for the company got into Rob's cab. Well, this morning Rob got a call saying he's hired!! He starts training on Monday, and they offer benefits!!! He is also going to drive cab once or twice a week too, so we can catch up! On another note, I rescued my 5th betta last night for those of you who may have missed that news..another Walmart impulse buy. Pics later. Now, remember a couple weeks ago I posted about having to take two strays to the shelter? Well, at the time we had planned on adopting the male. Even after Rob lost his job we were hoping to be stable enough once the dog was ready for adoption. Well, the shelter called yesterday, and for some reason I just said, "I'll have to talk to my husband and make sure we still want to adopt again"..I didn't want to mention our financial situation. After the phone call about the new job this morning we went right to the shelter and brought home "Leo"! (Rob being a Leo, and his birthday today lol). So, we now have three adopted dogs, and 5 rescued bettas! I am going to be a busy girl. Cody and Casey, our other dogs, are not too please with the new addition yet. We did a meet and greet with them on neutral ground, but of course at home they are establishing pack order...so far, no major squabbles thank goodness. Cody and Casey seem kind of upset with me, Leo however seems right at home..he's very mello, oh, and he's gonna be huge!!! Well, now that they are all napping, and I've cleaned the "accident" Leo had on the way home out of my car...I'm beat already. Sigh...but very, very happy and content. Have a wonderful weekend everyone! Hugs!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so happy Rob got hired!!! That's a big load off your mind and a nice birthday present for Rob. Good luck with Leo. It might take awhile before they get used to each other but I'm sure once Cody and Casey realize that they're still loved everything will be fine. I can't wait for pics of the new fish. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yays all around! It's good to know things have started to look up!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm so happy Rob got hired!!! That's a big load off your mind and a nice birthday present for Rob. Good luck with Leo. It might take awhile before they get used to each other but I'm sure once Cody and Casey realize that they're still loved everything will be fine. I can't wait for pics of the new fish. I'm so happy for you!!


Thanks! Yeah, Cody and Casey are so chummy, I'm sure in no time Leo will find his spot in the pack...I AM Super Alpha anyway. Cody is alpha in the lineup right now, so he's kinda confused...but it will out works itself out. As long as no one gets hurt I let my dogs do their natural thing. I haven't even had time to get pics of the new fish yet! And I need to find time to make Rob's other present for him...a sharks tooth necklace...good thing he'll be gone until 4am!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Yays all around! It's good to know things have started to look up!


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Some days are so good that sleeping seems like a waste of time. Even with all the struggles in past few months (years actually), right now, this day, everything feels so good. I am so blessed to have such a sweet man in my life, my health back, a real home to live in, food, clean clothes, wonderful kids and grands, and of course all my dogs and fish...I am content, and I praise God for all of it. When you have been all the way to the bottom, every little step upward is too good to take for granted....sigh. :-D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Agreed! It's nice to have a rock to stand on at the bottom of the hole, even if that rock is the guy you love lol. I've been there and my guy helped me back onto my feet. It happens once a year saddly, school and work and everything else eventually gets to me and I breakdown. I'd love not to have one at all but this year is going to be especially tough because I wont have a bunch of friends to tell me things will be ok; they kinda all ditched me for unknown reasons :/


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Agreed! It's nice to have a rock to stand on at the bottom of the hole, even if that rock is the guy you love lol. I've been there and my guy helped me back onto my feet. It happens once a year saddly, school and work and everything else eventually gets to me and I breakdown. I'd love not to have one at all but this year is going to be especially tough because I wont have a bunch of friends to tell me things will be ok; they kinda all ditched me for unknown reasons :/


I'll be here for you! I know it's not the same, but I will! Remember...what we speak becomes truth...so, no matter what it's normally like for you...deny it. Tell yourself you are strong, happy, and going to do great and it won't happen this time. Your mind will respond to your words...our thoughts are everything. Big hugs your way! Message me anytime! The rock I stand on is Jesus...hubby stands right beside me though. It is wonderful to have a man like that!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol thanks! I'm very thankful for this forum, it's helped me so much already.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> lol thanks! I'm very thankful for this forum, it's helped me so much already.


You are most welcome! I have met some really great people here too...funny how it started out with fish huh?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lvandert said:


> Agreed! It's nice to have a rock to stand on at the bottom of the hole, even if that rock is the guy you love lol. I've been there and my guy helped me back onto my feet. It happens once a year saddly, school and work and everything else eventually gets to me and I breakdown. I'd love not to have one at all but this year is going to be especially tough because I wont have a bunch of friends to tell me things will be ok; they kinda all ditched me for unknown reasons :/


We're here for you as Bettanewbie said. I'm always on the forum so I'm here if you need me. I have no life, the forum and it's members are it. lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol ah fish. Lowering people's blood pressure, being characters and bringing people together. Even the most looked over pets can be amazing


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> We're here for you as Bettanewbie said. I'm always on the forum so I'm here if you need me. I have no life, the forum and it's members are it. lol


Recently I've been the same way lol. Layed off from work and classes don't start until the 27th lol. This and xbox with some DVR thrown in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

"I believe always, always, our Savior never fails. Even when all hope is gone, God knows our pain and His promise remains. He will be with you always." Big Daddy Weave.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> "I believe always, always, our Savior never fails. Even when all hope is gone, God knows our pain and His promise remains. He will be with you always." Big Daddy Weave.


Amen to that! I would be nothing without God in my life. I have seen miracles.:-D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not the religious type at all. I believe that everyone has their own beliefs. God and Jesus don't mean much to me because I don't believe in them. But I do believe in miracles, by what ever higher power there is.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen miracles too, Bettanewbie.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I've seen miracles too, Bettanewbie.


Yeah DQ...God's timing and ways are amazing...funny though, you have to have faith in the unseen to see it! I'll have to post some of my testimonies on here sometime. Unbelievers will chalk it all up to "coincidence", but when you encounter God there is no room for doubt lol! Have a great day and hugs to you!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy anniversary to my loving husband and best friend..."What a long, strange trip it's been"..and I've loved every minute of it...okay, maybe not EVERY MINUTE LOL!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Happy anniversary to you and Rob!! I hope you guys have a wonderful day! Any special plans to celebrate?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Happy anniversary to you and Rob!! I hope you guys have a wonderful day! Any special plans to celebrate?


Thank you DQ! No plans...he is working from 9am until probably 5am...training from 9-5 on one job, and driving cab all night after that..we won't even be together...sigh.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

happy anniversary! I hope you two have a wonderful day together, even if it isn't but a few passing minutes!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> happy anniversary! I hope you two have a wonderful day together, even if it isn't but a few passing minutes!


Thank so much! I probably won't even see him until tomorrow, but it's all good, at least he is working! I'll just have to keep the home fires burning. I can't wait to have our weekend together.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Sometimes it almost works out better that way. we're going to be doing that this year too. the bf has an all day test that he has to take, and wouldn't you know it the only day they offer it is our anniversary lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I hope you can have a nice weekend together.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Well I hope you can have a nice weekend together.


Thanks DQ...we are both looking forward to spending time together tomorrow! I've missed him this week!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ugh...some days are just proof of Murphy's Law. I went to run errands..first ATM wasn't working, second one had a 7 car line, I went and paid one bill, stopped at Dollar General for paper towels, dog treats, and dish soap...on the way home the car started smoking...I forgot to check my dang oil, I have some seals that need replacing. It was pouring rain, thunder and lightening..luckily I was right by Sonic when it happened, so I had somewhere to pull the car out of the rain, put my oil in, hoping I didn't just screw up my cylinders, came home where one dog managed to poop in the house, and one puked...sigh. I have not even eaten yet today, and none of that helped my appetite. Yeah, I'm fixing something for myself soon. All dogs are in their kennels. I washed the rug and the floor...oh, and also noticed some fin damage on Bali Blaze today...I just put a filter in his tank, so, I'm thinking that is the culprit, I still need to go in and fix that. I'm tired lol.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

wow, I'm sorry sweetie. Hang in there.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> wow, I'm sorry sweetie. Hang in there.


LOL..thanks, I'm just glad I bought paper towels on the way home!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I remember when I was in high school coming home from school to puky dogs. I was generally home before my parents so i usually cleaned it up for them. More than likely they would have found a bone in the yard or something and, bleh, up it come. I swear they even looked at something in the yard and they'd barf lol. Paper towels, plastic bags and a cardboard (pop boxes work well) scoop. Then wet paper towels and then baking soda over the top. I had it down to a science.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When it rains it pours. Sorry for all your troubles.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, so I figured out who/why on the puke...It seems tennis balls are now out of the realm of toys..Leo seems to have EATEN ONE...sigh lol. I just cleaned up some more puke with colored fuzz and rubber in it..oh boy. I love my life! Really...I do.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> When it rains it pours. Sorry for all your troubles.


Thanks DQ...it sure does. The drama has continued, I just cleaned up puke for the second time! All three dogs are now outside. I need to clean some more I guess. I'm glad I'm not a drinkin' woman lol...hugs my friend!:-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's probably good for Leo go throw all that stuff up, even though you have to clean all that stuff up. I'd be afraid that rubber would mess up his digestive system. But maybe what he doesn't throw up he'll poop out. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> It's probably good for Leo go throw all that stuff up, even though you have to clean all that stuff up. I'd be afraid that rubber would mess up his digestive system. But maybe what he doesn't throw up he'll poop out. Lol


LOL...yeah, he's fine today. I really have to watch him..I'm used to "normal" sized puppies..he is so big he can eat a lot of stuff!! Ha ha ha...it's all good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good to hear Leo is doing better.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Great day for animals....*

I had the best day today! It is Rob's day off, so that's good. We went to Pet Supplies Plus to get our dog's food, and the shelter adoption van was there. I went to say hello to my friend, the director of the shelter to let her know how Leo is doing, and right as I walked up there a young couple was adopting Leo's sister, Carly!! My timing could not have been better...I am so excited to know she has a home now too, and that I got to witness it. She recognized me too, and came over for hugs and kisses. Then, when we went into the pet store of course I had to check out the bettas. All of the employees there know me now, and we usually chat. Well, the female cashier who I had a spat with over betta care is still working there..however, the betta on the counter is in a 1g kritter keeper now, not a glass. The cashier recognized me as I was discussing bettas with another employee she says, "Oooh, your the "betta lady" Lol...I was talking about a nice dragon scale they have there and one of the employees decided to purchase him, another animal getting a home. The best part was when we got to the car and hubby told me that the girl purchasing the betta had said she needed to get a tank/container for him, and the girl who I had told off about bettas said to her, "Don't get one of those", and pointed to the glass that previously held the betta I had defended! LOL..I can't save them all, but it's nice to know I am making a difference in educating. It was a good day in the animal rescue world..yup!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a nice feeling to know that you're making a difference. How exciting that Leo 's sister got a home! I walked to Petsmart today and saw all the dogs and cats up for adoption. Poor things. I hope they all get homes.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> It's a nice feeling to know that you're making a difference. How exciting that Leo 's sister got a home! I walked to Petsmart today and saw all the dogs and cats up for adoption. Poor things. I hope they all get homes.


Yeah, our local shelter sets up at PSP every two weeks...that is how we found our second dog Casey too~ I'm just so glad that my prayers were answered. I felt so bad leaving Carly there when we got Leo...but, now I can rest my heart knowing she got a home...I bet she feels awesome tonight..in a real house and not in the shelter...lol, I'm gonna cry from happiness just thinkin' about it!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, it makes me want to cry too! I'm sure she's very happy right now.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Aww, it makes me want to cry too! I'm sure she's very happy right now.


Me too...I just teared up again thinking of it. It's cool how she remembered me too..it's been a month since she came to my house...sigh...some days are just really good.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Surf is UP! Thanks to Isaac the waves here are up to 7 feet...time to grab my boogie board, sun block and a snack and head to the island! I need to get out of the house. I love my four legged and fin bearing family, but I need a break! Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you go out there be careful!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> If you go out there be careful!!


Thanks...sorry to say I didn't get there today...so much to do around the house, but it's cool..it was kinda dangerous anyway. I went out body boarding during Tropical Storm Fay when the waves were 12 feet! It was crazy..but, fun!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is the storm going to affect you?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Is the storm going to affect you?


We are on the east coast of Georgia, so not directly. We already have massive waves though, up to 8 feet last I checked, and the wind has been steady all day. This storm is so huge! If you look at the radar on the weather channel, and look just above Jacksonville Florida, you can see where I am...an hour north of there in Georgia. I'm being cautious though. I don't trust hurricanes lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just saw Jacksonville on the radar.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I just saw Jacksonville on the radar.


Yup...I am not far from there...and I live right on the coast. If you google Brunswick Georgia you can see where I live..it's a cool place. I go to the beach on St. Simon's Island.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw Brunswick on the map. It looked like there were thunderstorms a ways off the coast.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, I brought home my 6th betta today! I told myself that my next betta would be "special"...cool tail/color type ya know? Well, even though I promised myself that I would not buy another betta from the big W...I walked through there today, and yeah..I was looking at all of the sad, dying bettas...I told myself to walk away..and there he was...he turned in his cup and looked at me...and I put myself in his place...all that death all around me...shoot, I just couldn't leave him. I hate promoting the big W and their treatment of betta fish, but the guilt of leaving him would have been worse. I now have a new VT...he looks orange right now, but I'm not sure he'll stay that way. He is doing great already..he even ate a couple of pellets! I'm working on another "B" name(s)...hmmmmm. I hope he does well, and I'm glad I brought him home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure he'll change colors or become more vibrant. I can't think of any b names except. Blueberry but he's not blue. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sure he'll change colors or become more vibrant. I can't think of any b names except. Blueberry but he's not blue. Lol


Yeah, I'm thinking he might change color too...and LOL @ Blueberry THAT would get people scratching their heads! I'm thinking of calling him Brady (spirited)...middle name? Hmmm...Beck means Brook...or Blaine means flame...or Brady Bliss? I don't know...I'm so particular about the meanings lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Brand, Braden, Blake, Barney/ I can't think of anymore. lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, I've managed to run some errands, picked up Pepsi at CVS for 4/$11...went to Publix and got some of those Chinese noodles that hubby likes for FREE! I came home, sewed a button on hubby's fav shorts, fed the dogs, fed me...and just put dogs down for the nap..yes, my dogs have nap times. I would never get anything done if they didn't. I posted this morning about Buddy Blue acting strange, he still seems a bit out of sorts, but better than before. I sometimes think he likes getting me all riled up! Anyway, hubby is off to work his second job...it's raining, the house is quiet...Nap, read, study lines, play computer games..housework? LOL...I don't know...The new betta is doing well so far. He is still clamped up, but already comes to the front when I enter the room, so he knows I'm the "food lady" already ha ha ha! I'm glad I brought him home. I should not feel this tired at 3:30 in the afternoon...I think it's the weather. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol. They know who gives out the food, don't they? I hope Buddy Blue is better tomorrow. 
I love fried chicken, coleslaw and potato salad from Publix. mmmmm


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> lol. They know who gives out the food, don't they? I hope Buddy Blue is better tomorrow.
> I love fried chicken, coleslaw and potato salad from Publix. mmmmm


They sure do DQ...I am so surprised that the new fish is eating and responding to me already! Buddy Blue seems better today, so I don't know what was his issue yesterday. I never used to shop Publix, thought it was to expensive, but their quality and service are so good, and with coupons I can get some great deals. (That's how I got the Free noodles yesterday)!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My mom and I love publix! Shes an avid couponer for groceries, I get all the pet deals!

A good website is http://www.couponaholic.net/

He does more than publix but always shows good matchups & hauls.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> My mom and I love publix! Shes an avid couponer for groceries, I get all the pet deals!
> 
> A good website is http://www.couponaholic.net/
> 
> He does more than publix but always shows good matchups & hauls.


Yup...when I started couponing I found out that Publix is really great. They double and if you get a buy1 get1 deal the item is half price and with a coupon it is awesome! The noodles were on sale for .99 and I had a .50 coupon which doubled...so FREE! I got a great coupon for my dogs treats this week too...Buy one bag get one free...my dogs go through massive treats lol! I use Southernsavers.com for my coupon planning...I couldn't do it if someone didn't do all that research for me!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Yup...when I started couponing I found out that Publix is really great. They double and if you get a buy1 get1 deal the item is half price and with a coupon it is awesome! The noodles were on sale for .99 and I had a .50 coupon which doubled...so FREE! I got a great coupon for my dogs treats this week too...Buy one bag get one free...my dogs go through massive treats lol! I use Southernsavers.com for my coupon planning...I couldn't do it if someone didn't do all that research for me!


Awww lucky! Florida doesn't double coupons -_-
Target tends to be good for dog treats too


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Awww lucky! Florida doesn't double coupons -_-
> Target tends to be good for dog treats too


Yeah that does stink! I remembered that as I was typing too...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kroger doubles coupons up to a dollar, I think. We get free eggs or a free box of cereal every once in awhile. We also save on gas using our Kroger plus card.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Kroger doubles coupons up to a dollar, I think. We get free eggs or a free box of cereal every once in awhile. We also save on gas using our Kroger plus card.


That is cool! I love getting free stuff. I don't coupon as much since I started eating natural foods, but hubby still likes some processed foods, and things like dog food and toiletries are good to use coupons. I haven't actually couponed since May, but bought newspapers on Sunday, and I'm so glad I did! The treats I get my dogs are like $5 for a bag..so the buy one get one free coupon has already saved me that much!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Kroger doubles coupons up to a dollar, I think. We get free eggs or a free box of cereal every once in awhile. We also save on gas using our Kroger plus card.


OMG I used to live up north in Ohio.. and idk if they are sold at all Kroger's... but I miss Nickel's Maple Twists SO BAD. They dont sell them down here. We used to get them at Kroger's all the time!

A couple weeks ago I was so proud of myself! lol I got a bag of wellness core cat food, usually $40, only $20 after coupons and sale! That stuff is hard to get cheap!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> OMG I used to live up north in Ohio.. and idk if they are sold at all Kroger's... but I miss Nickel's Maple Twists SO BAD. They dont sell them down here. We used to get them at Kroger's all the time!
> 
> A couple weeks ago I was so proud of myself! lol I got a bag of wellness core cat food, usually $40, only $20 after coupons and sale! That stuff is hard to get cheap!!


Great deal on cat food! I feed my dogs Nutro Ultra..and man, it is expensive. I can get $3 off coupon for it, but still, a lot of money lol. All of my dogs have always eaten cheaper foods, but after I went more healthy I HAD to let my dogs do the same. The newest pup, Leo eats like a horse!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, and Teeney...I am from New England...and I miss Devil Dogs! They don't sell them down here, and most people don't even know what they are! When I went back home to visit I ate a ton of them lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nickel's maple twists? I'll have to look for them. What section are they in, the snack aisle?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have had a busy day...picked up dog food, dang Leo is getting so big already! He weighed in at 32 pounds last week, and the vet thinks he is only around 12 weeks old! He is really improving though, I noticed a lot of muscle on him compared to when we got him just 3 weeks ago, and his coat is really getting shiny! I managed to walk out of Petsmart without this really awesome HM lol. I just added my 6th betta a couple days ago, his name is Brady Bliss...He's an orange VT and is doing amazingly well for just a few days in..eating, and dancing for me already! So far today I have fed three dogs three times, 6 fish twice, and me and hubby just once..what is wrong with this picture?...Eh, I always take care of the animals first...I got the dishes done, laundry is almost dry, dogs are napping, I did 100% changes on three of my betta homes, and finally sat down to a cup of tea. I love my life!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I have had a busy day...picked up dog food, dang Leo is getting so big already! He weighed in at 32 pounds last week, and the vet thinks he is only around 12 weeks old! He is really improving though, I noticed a lot of muscle on him compared to when we got him just 3 weeks ago, and his coat is really getting shiny! I managed to walk out of Petsmart without this really awesome HM lol. I just added my 6th betta a couple days ago, his name is Brady Bliss...He's an orange VT and is doing amazingly well for just a few days in..eating, and dancing for me already! So far today I have fed three dogs three times, 6 fish twice, and me and hubby just once..what is wrong with this picture?...Eh, I always take care of the animals first...I got the dishes done, laundry is almost dry, dogs are napping, I did 100% changes on three of my betta homes, and finally sat down to a cup of tea. I love my life!


Awww haha! Id love to see pics of the new boy! Orange is my favorite- I'm biased because of Teeney lol.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Awww haha! Id love to see pics of the new boy! Orange is my favorite- I'm biased because of Teeney lol.


Yeah, hubby just shook his head at me when I came home from shopping with the now familiar little cup in my hand lol. I'm still amazed at how quickly he has settled in! I want to get a pic of him, but he's in a round sided bowl, and it tends to distort things. Hopefully this weekend I will be able to get the new 2.5g to move Beau into, and Brady can have the flat sided bowl..It seems I'm always moving fish lol!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm also thinking...if I keep getting bettas I may have to start with a different letter of the alphabet ha ha ha..I'm running out of "B" names!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm running out of names, too. Lol. 2 of my fish came with names, B names as a matter of fact. Buddy and Blooper. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm running out of names, too. Lol. 2 of my fish came with names, B names as a matter of fact. Buddy and Blooper. Lol


LOL...Buddy Blue was my first guy..and as you can see on my signature, it just went crazy from there...but, each of their names has a meaning!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am having a tough time finding the right soil to use for my 10g divided NPT...I will persist until I find something though. I really want to get this tank going! I have the tank, divider made, small pebble substrate, and a light...now, I just need some dang dirt, and of course the plants. Hopefully I can order them on Thursday when hubby gets paid. I applied for a job at Pet Supplies Plus...I really hope I can get it...It would be nice to help out while hubby is working two jobs. All my praying friends please pray! LOL...it's all good..have a great Labor day ya'll!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll definitely be in my prayers. You could ask OldFishlady about soil for your npt.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> You'll definitely be in my prayers. You could ask OldFishlady about soil for your npt.


Thanks for the prayers DQ! Yeah, I talked OFL today, thank God for her help and encouragement or I might have quit already. I finally gave up on buying any soil, and just dug some up from my yard...I hope it works lol! I will start assembling the tank tomorrow...wish I had plants already..but patience is needed I guess lol. It's very difficult having a 10g tank sitting empty while my 3 boys are in 1g bowls, but it will be worth it in the long run. (I hope)..I can do this!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OFL will walk you through it all. I'm sure it will be beautiful once it's done.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> OFL will walk you through it all. I'm sure it will be beautiful once it's done.


Thanks..you are so sweet to me...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're a good friend and forum member.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> You're a good friend and forum member.


Aaaaaw shucks lol...I'm so glad I came here...and I try to treat people right, the way I want to be treated. How is Journey doing? I saw the most awesome, tiny, female CT at Pet Supplies Plus today..I had to walk away..like four times ha ha...I need to take care of the ones I have first. I need a job, so I can get more. Is there something wrong with wanting more bettas?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Journey is doing very well. He's in a gallon container and I may switch him and Zinfandel. Zinfandel doesn't move around a lot, probably because he can't see very well. I think Journey would like the 1.5 gallon better.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Journey is doing very well. He's in a gallon container and I may switch him and Zinfandel. Zinfandel doesn't move around a lot, probably because he can't see very well. I think Journey would like the 1.5 gallon better.


Sounds like a good plan. I am trying to decide who I want to move the the 10g divided when it is ready..I'm thinking Bali and Bandit...they are both tail biting..maybe the new environment will help them. I was gonna move Beau, but he has been so happy in his 1g..I might just put him in Bali's 2.5 when I move Bali out. So many decisions lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really need another critter keeper. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I really need another critter keeper. Lol


Yeah, seems we can never have enough containers...except when my husband gives me "that look" ha ha ha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I get *the look* from my mom.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Wednesday everyone...It's another sunny, sticky, hot day here in S. Georgia! The surf is UP once again, thanks to another TS offshore..It is hubby's day off, so I'm thinking HE can take care of the dogs/house, and I can hit the beach finally! Here is a great story to start your day..let me know if the link works lol!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...269260515.9713.107712769298465&type=1&theater


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you got to go to the beach. We just got Back from having lunch with our cousins. We had a great time with them.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I hope you got to go to the beach. We just got Back from having lunch with our cousins. We had a great time with them.


I never made it to the beach..again. LOL..it's okay though. It's hubby's day off and we grilled out for lunch. I am setting up my 10g right now, no plants. I can't afford to do my planted tank yet, so I'm just going to get it up and running so my fish can use it. I hate not having money lol. I'm glad you had a good time going out to lunch..enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, Aaron's finally came and took our furniture...We haven't been able to keep up on payments since hubby lost his job, and had to take one for much less pay. It's all good though. I feel more badly about the recliner I got for him than I do the living room set...good thing we paid cash for the bed! I look at it this way, roof is paid for, lights are on, we are not starving, the dogs and fish are all well...it's a good day! The good Lord may not give us all that we WANT, but He always gives us what we NEED. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your furniture! Well, it's best to look on the bright side of things which is what you're doing.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sorry about your furniture! Well, it's best to look on the bright side of things which is what you're doing.


Yeah thanks hon...it's not a big deal. Furniture is not that important..it wasn't but 3 years ago when we were homeless, and sleeping in a tent. I'm just happy to have a roof and food! Perspective matters, there are so many people in much worse situations. I'm happy ya know? :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, wow! You've been through quite a lot!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Oh, wow! You've been through quite a lot!


Yeah, I guess I have...most of what I have put here doesn't even touch most of it lol, thus the title of my journal. I was actually in a bad car accident two months before we became homeless. I was getting three to four injections in my spine every week and then sleeping in the tent at night...it was hard, but we made it through. How are you today? I barely got any sleep..I was up until hubby got home at 1am, and then had to get up really early to take Leo to the shelter for his neuter...I felt so bad leaving him there! I pray he does okay. I hate my dogs having surgery :-( I'm tired.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

oh my gosh i agree with dq youve been thru a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> oh my gosh i agree with dq youve been thru a lot!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think anyone who has lived more than 50 years has been through a lot..When I'm confronted with a frustrating or disappointing issue I tend to ask myself, "how much will this matter five years from now"..it really makes most things seem small.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All the things you've been through have made you stronger. I hope everything goes well for Leo.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so proud..my daughter, Melissa became a nurse today! She has worked so hard, taking care of two kids, going to school and working...she rocks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!! Good for her! That's wonderful.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Yay!! Good for her! That's wonderful.


Thanks DQ...she has worked so hard..I just wish I could have talked to her. sigh


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry. It'll happen some day.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sorry. It'll happen some day.


I hope so...every night when I get into bed the thoughts start...like, what can I say to her to get her to talk to me...I have all these conversations with her..and my heart actually hurts...:-(


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm sitting here crying...Hubby has been working two jobs, and gets home from the second one at 1am...sigh, I've been alone, missing him all day. When he walks in, the dogs jump all over him...he has time to get something to drink, and I try to share my day with him in 10 minutes..and he has to be in bed. Don't get me wrong, I feel badly that he has to work so hard and so much, but I'm really lonely. I don't have anyone to talk to all day...and I miss him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, Kim. You have us here on the forum.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sorry, Kim. You have us here on the forum.


I know...and I am truly grateful for you Teresa...thank you


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I'm sitting here crying...Hubby has been working two jobs, and gets home from the second one at 1am...sigh, I've been alone, missing him all day. When he walks in, the dogs jump all over him...he has time to get something to drink, and I try to share my day with him in 10 minutes..and he has to be in bed. Don't get me wrong, I feel badly that he has to work so hard and so much, but I'm really lonely. I don't have anyone to talk to all day...and I miss him.
> View attachment 64746



Aww :-( Don't cry Kim! Everything will be okay... It just may take a little while... *hugs*

Also, that is a beautiful picture


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Awww. A big hug from me too!! 
Your situation seems to be changing from week to week! 2 steps forward, one back.... That is a lot for anyone to handle. You will get thru this! It's just another challenge. Can you do any volunteer work during the day or are you also job hunting yourself? You do need some adult attention! LOL. I remember when I was on Maternity leave, some days my biggest excitement was some cute commercial on TV I had taped to show him. I was lonely for adult attention!
Connect with close friends, neighbors. Are there local groups that play cards? Euchre, Bridge? Dog walking groups or parks? Find a way to get out of the house with another adult so you don't go mad!! lol The USA is going to come out of this mess so much stronger than it was before! You just have to lay the foundation again and the positive in all this will be that you have all reconnected with family and friends, what really matters. And jobs are being brought home again from China and India, call centers that should never have left are coming home. Look in that area for work, companies that have call centers. Just ideas. Up here in Ontario, Canada it is not over yet either! In Aug 2010, we had 13% HST slapped onto everything we do. But it has a domino effect for 2011 too. Hockey, dance lessons, horse riding, everything fun!! and then also the electricity bill, water bill. We really struggled with that all last year... We are now facing the closing of Horse Race tracks and that will effect 60,000 jobs, and 13,000 horses. That is coming March 1st 2013. My daughter works at a track as a waitress to make ends meet as her second job, and I work with horses. 2 in our family will be effected. 

TFK's new CHAT room is almost ready to go live... you will be able to come in and chat fish and anything you want. We rarely stay on topic by the way, and you can private chat with someone on the side if you wish. We're hoping it will be live within a week. Keep checking on it... I try to be on there every couple of days. My daughter is 26, you can always bounce stuff off me, or vent for that matter!! Chat soon!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> Awww. A big hug from me too!!
> Your situation seems to be changing from week to week! 2 steps forward, one back.... That is a lot for anyone to handle. You will get thru this! It's just another challenge. Can you do any volunteer work during the day or are you also job hunting yourself? You do need some adult attention! LOL. I remember when I was on Maternity leave, some days my biggest excitement was some cute commercial on TV I had taped to show him. I was lonely for adult attention!
> Connect with close friends, neighbors. Are there local groups that play cards? Euchre, Bridge? Dog walking groups or parks? Find a way to get out of the house with another adult so you don't go mad!! lol The USA is going to come out of this mess so much stronger than it was before! You just have to lay the foundation again and the positive in all this will be that you have all reconnected with family and friends, what really matters. And jobs are being brought home again from China and India, call centers that should never have left are coming home. Look in that area for work, companies that have call centers. Just ideas. Up here in Ontario, Canada it is not over yet either! In Aug 2010, we had 13% HST slapped onto everything we do. But it has a domino effect for 2011 too. Hockey, dance lessons, horse riding, everything fun!! and then also the electricity bill, water bill. We really struggled with that all last year... We are now facing the closing of Horse Race tracks and that will effect 60,000 jobs, and 13,000 horses. That is coming March 1st 2013. My daughter works at a track as a waitress to make ends meet as her second job, and I work with horses. 2 in our family will be effected.
> 
> TFK's new CHAT room is almost ready to go live... you will be able to come in and chat fish and anything you want. We rarely stay on topic by the way, and you can private chat with someone on the side if you wish. We're hoping it will be live within a week. Keep checking on it... I try to be on there every couple of days. My daughter is 26, you can always bounce stuff off me, or vent for that matter!! Chat soon!!


Thanks so much...I'm trying to find a job, and I think I got one today at "Halloween City", of course it will only be temp, but it's something...oh, and I am going to be in a play with our local theater, and our first meeting is in Oct., so I am trying to find other things to do. With the new pup in the house and still being trained, it is hard to get out for more than a few hours. I'll be okay...I really hope I get this job, then hubby can quit driving cab and have time to find a normal PT job at night. On I go....lol
And LOL @ "Call centers"..that is what my hubby's day job is!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The community play will be fun. I always had fun doing dinner theaters at my church but now that we stopped going they may not let me participate. They let people from out of state participate so why not me?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> The community play will be fun. I always had fun doing dinner theaters at my church but now that we stopped going they may not let me participate. They let people from out of state participate so why not me?


I am so looking forward to it too! It will be a way to get out of the house, meet people and have fun! I'm so glad I got the nerve to try out for it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

It's been another long, busy day. I got all the equipment I need to set up my 10g tanks, and my 8th betta! I'm so excited to get all my tanks set up in the living room. I just wish I could figure out where I'm going to put them. I really need to yardsale for a couple of tables or something. One of my 10g tanks is on a microwave cart, and I love it, it's so easy to move around if I have to. I have an old console stereo that is not working and I only paid $45 for, but I would love to get it running some day, and am afraid of ruining it with the tanks, even if I cover it. But I really don't have anywhere else to put all the tanks. I have a bookcase in my room that can hold one, I'll just move it out here. Then there is the dresser that Buddy's 5g is on right now, but it is kind of warped on top, so to level his tank I have to keep it in the center, so I would really rather get him off of there. So, I need a really long stable table or cabinet, or a couple of them. Hmmmm...the newest 10g is going to have live plants also, so I will have to be able to set up the light over it...so much planning. I still think yard sales will have to be the answer...I did see a great idea for a cinder block shelving unit like we used to set up in the 70s...that may be a good solution, cheap, stable, and all the cubbies in the blocks can hold fish items. I could always cover it with a cloth too. hmmm. Gosh, it is 2:30 am...hubby just got home from his second job and is in bed..and here I sit, tired, but wanting to play with my fish/tanks lol. 
Oh, on another note..I finally heard from my brother today. I have been so worried about him..it was great to hear his voice and get to chat for a while. 
I really hope I get hired for that job at Halloween City..then hubby won't have to work nights anymore, and I won't have to worry about him so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your 8th betta! lol You know we want pics. I hope you can find a table at a yard sale or maybe you could find one at a thrift store.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Your 8th betta! lol You know we want pics. I hope you can find a table at a yard sale or maybe you could find one at a thrift store.


LOL...I still need to name him! And I ended up using my old stereo console..it holds three tanks! Pics are up in Betta pictures...though still no new guy pic..I tried taking some but he's still in the bowl and none of them came out!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

This has been a really rough day...beyond rough really. I woke up to my second dead betta in two days, I had to take my dog, Cody to get his nails trimmed at the salon because clipping them has always been a battle and stressful on us both. Watching him get them done through the window was really hard on me, one because I knew he was scared, and two, because I felt like a bad owner by not ever being able to get him used to it no matter what method I had tried. I actually broke down crying in the middle of Petsmart. I felt so guilty, about the fish, about the dog, about hubby working 20 hour days, and me unable so far to find a job.
My daughter is still not speaking to me, and I just found out a few days ago that her grandmother, my exes mom has heart cancer..and I can't even be there to comfort my little girl, because she hates me.
My brother is in psych ward again, and I don't know where or how to get a hold of him...I have had to handle everything around here lately because of hubby's extreme hours, and we still have barely any money. In the past two days I've cut the back lawn, weed wacked all of it, raked and burned the debris, taken care of all the animals myself, done dishes, grocery shopping, paid bills, mopped floors, and applied for jobs. I should be learning my lines for the first read through of the play coming up on Oct. 15, but my days just run out of hours. It is after midnight now..the dogs are sleeping, fish are all okay for now, hubby is asleep, though I feel guilty I didn't make dinner tonight for him..and all he ate was some snacks. Here I sit, exhausted, but don't want to sleep yet. I took my "nerve med", got some chocolate and pepsi...what a combo huh? Now, if I just had someone to hold me, let me cry myself out, tell me it's all okay. I'm 51 years old and "I want my mommy". I'm a mess.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, Kim, I'm so sorry. I wish I could reach through the computer and give you a hug. I'm sure Cody was ok with his nails being clipped. Losing one pet is bad enough but two is really hard. You don't need to feel guilty. You gave those fish a wonderful, loving home and I'm sure they knew it. I 
t must be hard having your husband gone all the time and in this economy making ends meet is difficult. You've got us here on the forum and we're always here to listen to you. I'll keep you in my prayers, my friend.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Aww, Kim, I'm so sorry. I wish I could reach through the computer and give you a hug. I'm sure Cody was ok with his nails being clipped. Losing one pet is bad enough but two is really hard. You don't need to feel guilty. You gave those fish a wonderful, loving home and I'm sure they knew it. I
> t must be hard having your husband gone all the time and in this economy making ends meet is difficult. You've got us here on the forum and we're always here to listen to you. I'll keep you in my prayers, my friend.


Thank you Teresa...why is it when we feel like this that kind words make us start crying again..maybe it's just cause we need to know someone cares...bless you hon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm getting teary eyed now. *sniff* lol I'm so sorry you've had a bad day. Things will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm getting teary eyed now. *sniff* lol I'm so sorry you've had a bad day. Things will be better tomorrow.


((((Teresa))) I love you gf...goodnight.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Today was awesome! I was up until 4am fixing up the 10g for the new bettas and tetras. The ghost shrimp survived, and I have one betta in so far. He is in the side without the tetras. I got bills paid, errands run...and best of all...I GOT A JOB!!!! I am so happy right now. This means that my dear husband won't have to work 20 hour days anymore! Well, at least not driving cab for hardly any money! He will work his daytime job from 8:30 till 2:30, and only drive cab a couple nights a week to supplement our income. I will only be making $7.40 an hour working at "Halloween City", and it is temporary, but it will get me back in the work force after 13 years as a homemaker, and a good reference to find another job when this one is done! The people at "Halloween City" are really kind, and I know I'm going to love working with them all! I just hope hubby is able to keep up with everything here at home because I won't be able to do all of it anymore! I see "chore lists" coming up lol, what needs cleaning, washing, dog schedules, fish schedules, shopping, finances, yard work lol..wow, having an "outside" job is gonna be cake compared to what I do at home ha ha! I am truly blessed...thank you Lord!:-D


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

So, so happy for you, Kim! You deserve this!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> So, so happy for you, Kim! You deserve this!


Thanks so much...I wouldn't say "deserve", but it was definitely time for a blessing over here lol! hugs


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm doin' the Happy Dance for you!!! I actually gasped with excitement when I read your words!! You know what....? The house work can wait! If people don't approve of your messy house while you are busy making ends meet.... poopoo on them. They don't have to come back for a visit. Concentrate on fish, pets, laundry and meals for the two of you, and the rest can sort itself into the mix. I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> I'm doin' the Happy Dance for you!!! I actually gasped with excitement when I read your words!! You know what....? The house work can wait! If people don't approve of your messy house while you are busy making ends meet.... poopoo on them. They don't have to come back for a visit. Concentrate on fish, pets, laundry and meals for the two of you, and the rest can sort itself into the mix. I am so happy for you!!


Thank you Jakiebabie! I am really so excited and happy! The two girls who interviewed me BOTH told the GM he HAD to hire me cause they loved me! lol..it's great knowing I'm starting work where I feel welcome already! Oh, and the only people who see my house are me and hubby, but I'm a fussy housekeeper..I hate the work getting backed up here. Love you for your sweet words and being happy for me! hugs


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! *does the happy dance with Jakiebabie *


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm so happy for you! *does the happy dance with Jakiebabie *


LOL DQ....hugs my friend!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I got Beau and Brady's tanks cleaned and reset up. Hubby cooked dinner while I showered, then did the clean up. I am now getting ready for a meeting tonight at my new job! I'm so excited!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Let me know how it goes.


Hey DQ...it went alright..It was supposed to be from 7-8:30, but it was a bit chaotic and the meeting actually didn't get over until 9:30. I'm going to like working there though, I just wish I was on the schedule for this week already. We need the money. It's all good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, money has been tight for me too this past week or so. Wednesday is payday and I can eat something besides ramen and hotdogs. lol


----------

